# Brasil - 10 possible cities for the World Cup 2014



## LP (Nov 21, 2006)

_The World Cup was not confirmed in Brasil_

FIFA will choose 10 cities
_
1 Belém Pará
2 Belo Horizonte Minas Gerais
3 Brasília Distrito Federal
4 Campo Grande Mato Grosso do Sul 
5 Cuiabá Mato Grosso 
6 Curitiba Paraná
7 Florianópolis Santa Catarina 
8 Fortaleza Ceará 
9 Goiânia Goiás Estádio 
10 Maceió Alagoas 
11 Manaus Amazonas 
12 Natal Rio Grande do Norte 
13 Porto Alegre Rio Grande do Sul 
14 Recife-Olinda Pernambuco 
15 Rio Branco Acre 
16 Rio de Janeiro Rio de Janeiro 
17 Salvador Bahia 
18 São Paulo São Paulo _

*Belem - Pará*


















*Belo Horizonte Minas Gerais*


















*Brasília Distrito Federal*


















*Campo Grande - Mato Grosso do Sul*


















*Cuiabá - Mato Grosso*


















*Curitiba Paraná*


















*Florianópolis Santa Catarina* 


















*Fortaleza - Ceará *


















*Goiânia - Goiás *










*Maceió - Alagoas *

















*Manaus - Amazonas*


















*Natal - Rio Grande do Norte *










*Porto Alegre - Rio Grande do Sul *


































*Recife-Olinda - Pernambuco *


















*Rio Branco - Acre *










*Rio de Janeiro - Rio de Janeiro*


















*Salvador - Bahia *


















*São Paulo - São Paulo *


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Nice cities..


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*I vote for:*

*1 Belém Pará
2 Belo Horizonte Minas Gerais
6 Curitiba Paraná
8 Fortaleza Ceará
11 Manaus Amazonas
13 Porto Alegre Rio Grande do Sul
14 Recife-Olinda Pernambuco
16 Rio de Janeiro Rio de Janeiro
17 Salvador Bahia
18 São Paulo São Paulo*


----------



## LimBrux (Jul 31, 2007)

My vote:
Sao Paulo;
Rio de Janeiro;
Brasilia;
Recife;
Brasilia;
Campo Grande;
Salvador;
Belem;
Curitiba; 
Porto Alegre


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Recife, Fortaleza and Salvador are of outstanding beauty. 

1. Recife
2. Rio de Janeiro
3. Fortaleza
4. Sao Paulo
5. Salvador
6. Florianopolis
7. Curitiba
8. Porto Alegre
9. Manaos
10. Brasilia

What about Blumenau? Santos? Pelotas?


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

sebvill said:


> What about Blumenau? Santos? Pelotas?


Those cities are not so big and influent to host the games


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

My vote:


São Paulo
Rio de Janeiro
Belo Horizonte (visit Belo Horizonte!!! )
Porto Alegre
Brasilia
Belem 
Manaus
Recife 
Curitiba


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

IMO
city must be famous
city must be special

so:
2 Belo Horizonte Minas Gerais
3 Brasília Distrito Federal
6 Curitiba Paraná
8 Fortaleza Ceará
11 Manaus Amazonas
13 Porto Alegre Rio Grande do Sul
14 Recife-Olinda Pernambuco
16 Rio de Janeiro Rio de Janeiro
17 Salvador Bahia
18 São Paulo São Paulo


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

I think that São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro, Brasília, Belo Horizonte, Porto Alegre, Curitiba, Salvador, Recife and Fortaleza are the favourites to host the world cup in 2014. Manaus, Florianópolis, Belém and Goiânia go dispute the last vacant.


----------



## Alex Roney (Apr 22, 2007)

I think each region should be represented. No doubt that the South East, South and North East will win cities but Center West and North should also get atleast one city to host.

Curitiba
Porto Alegre
Sao Paulo
Rio de Janeiro
Belo Horizonte
Brasilia
Campo Grande
Manaus
Salvador
Recife


----------



## dwbakke (Jul 31, 2007)

It's still possible that there will be 12 cities, if the CBF has it's way. FIFA only wants 10, but we'll see.

Curitiba, Porto Alegre, Brasilia, Sao Paulo, Belo Horizonte, and Rio are locks.

My other four are Salvador, Belem (either Belem or Manaus will host, but not both), Recife-Olinda, Fortaleza.

If it goes to 12 teams, then add Florianopolis and Goiania, or maybe Campo Grande


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

I hope they plan it out well. Definately some investment has to be done in infrastructure.


----------



## fredcalif (Dec 3, 2003)

All beautiful cities, I think Brazil is the most beautiful country in the world along with Canada and France


----------



## TiagoSS (Jun 29, 2007)

Tive a oportunidade de conhecer a maioria das cidades (capitais) supra citadas (exceto às cidades da região Norte). Estas cidades me chamaram a atenção, seja pela "magnitude" dos estádios, pelas belezas naturais, e ainda, pela infra-estrutura hoteleira e de serviços. Muitas inclusive apresentam estádios modernos, recém construídos ou reformados. Portanto, das cidades candidatas cito aquelas cujo perfil e potencialidades destacam-se entre as demais:

1 Belém (PA)
2 Belo Horizonte (MG)
6 Curitiba (PR)
8 Fortaleza (CE)
10 Brasília (DF)
13 Porto Alegre (RS)
14 Recife-Olinda (PE)
16 Rio de Janeiro (RJ)
17 Salvador (BA)
18 São Paulo (SP)


OBS: acredito que um dos critérios adotados na seleção final das cidades-sedes dos jogos da Copa do Mundo de 2014 será a distância entre as cidades. Isso pode favorecer, pela aproximidade, cidades do Sudeste e Sul do Brasil e algumas cidades do Nordeste, porém as candidatas da região Norte serão prejudicadas.


----------



## TiagoSS (Jun 29, 2007)

o que vcs acham disso?


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

TiagoSS said:


> o que vcs acham disso?


You're in the International part of the forum, so speak english plis!


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

TiagoSS said:


> Tive a oportunidade de conhecer a maioria das cidades (capitais) supra citadas (exceto às cidades da região Norte). Estas cidades me chamaram a atenção, seja pela "magnitude" dos estádios, pelas belezas naturais, e ainda, pela infra-estrutura hoteleira e de serviços. Muitas inclusive apresentam estádios modernos, recém construídos ou reformados. Portanto, das cidades candidatas cito aquelas cujo perfil e potencialidades destacam-se entre as demais:
> 
> 1 Belém (PA)
> 2 Belo Horizonte (MG)
> ...


Well, i think that all of this cities in the list are good and certainly the favourites. But for me, the only cities that have a good and preparated stadium to the WC are Curitiba(Arena da Baixada) and Rio de Janeiro(Engenhão). The Brazil has a lot potential to host, but must be build new stadiums!


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Dear SSC forumers, i present to you the Porto Alegre's projects to the WC 2014(Two stadiums go dispute one vacant, the Gremio's stadium and the Inter's stadium):

None of the stadiums are ready. The construction of the new Gremio's stadium starts in 2008. Inter will reformulate your current stadium, calls "Beira-Rio". I don't know when this reformulate starts...

Look the projects :cheers: 

*Gremio's Project*




























*Inter's Project*









































































So, what do you think?


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

I like both, but I think the second one is great.


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

^I'm a gremio's fan, so what i prefear? ahahah of course the first :lol:


----------



## TiagoSS (Jun 29, 2007)

Psychedelic said:


> You're in the International part of the forum, so speak english plis!


^^ 

Im sorry Psycchedelic, but I no speak english. I speak spanish.


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

^Se tu só sabe falar português/espanhol, procura postar nas partes do fórum em que a galera fala estes idiomas. Se tu ficar falando português aqui, ninguém vai entender ehehehe...

Abraços.


----------



## TiagoSS (Jun 29, 2007)

Psychedelic said:


> ^Se tu só sabe falar português/espanhol, procura postar nas partes do fórum em que a galera fala estes idiomas. Se tu ficar falando português aqui, ninguém vai entender ehehehe...
> 
> Abraços.


^^ 

Valeu pelo toque, porém ressalto que alguns, quiça a maioria sabe o que eu disse. Tenho dois amigos neste thread que entendem portugues, e não são brasileiros. De qualquer maneira já dei minha contribuição. Saudações.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Psychedelic said:


> ^Se tu só sabe falar português/espanhol, procura postar nas partes do fórum em que a galera fala estes idiomas. Se tu ficar falando português aqui, ninguém vai entender ehehehe...
> 
> Abraços.


eu entendo. 



Psychedelic said:


> I think that São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro, Brasília, Belo Horizonte, Porto Alegre, Curitiba, Salvador, Recife and Fortaleza are the favourites to host the world cup in 2014. Manaus, Florianópolis, Belém and Goiânia go dispute the last vacant.


That's why I choose those, and preferred Manaus over the other. Manaus because it represents the Amazon!


----------



## TiagoSS (Jun 29, 2007)

Valeu pelo toque Psychedelic, mas vc acha que eu tenho necessariamente que escrever em inglês? Acho que não. Muitas vezes temos que afirmar a nossa identidade em fóruns estrangeiros também. Não custa nada eles se esforçarem para entender o nosso português. Eles inclusive gostam desse intercâmbio. Ah! Olha aí a primeira reação. E inclusive escrevendo em português (rsrsrsrsrs). Valeu PeterGabriel.
De qualquer modo, aposto que muitos entenderam e referendaram minha sugestão de cidades-sedes dos jogos da Copa de 2014.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

SIM CARA, tu tem que escrever em ingles! Se não quiser, vá para a parte brasileira do fórum.


O que tu ia achar se tu entrasse num thread e todo mundo estivesse falando húngaro lá dentro?? Tu ia querer saber oq eles estão falando.

Se tu não sabe inglês, vai fazer cursinho. É necessário hj em dia. 

Ridiculo tu falar q eles tem q aprender portugues. Tu iria aprender hungaro só pra ler um post??? NÃO!


E o Peter Gabriel é de PORTUGAL. Por isso q ele fala portugues.

TRANSLATION
Yes pal, you have to write in english! If you dont want to, go to the brazilian forums.

What would you think if you entered a thread and everybody on it was speaking hungarian?? You would want to know what they are talking about!

If you dont speak english, go take a course. Its a necessity nowadays.

Ridiculous for you to say foreigners should learn portuguese. Would you learn hungarian just to read a few post??? NO.


And Peter Gabriel is from Portugal. Thats why he speaks portuguese.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

TiagoSS said:


> Acho que não. Muitas vezes temos que afirmar a nossa identidade em fóruns estrangeiros também.


Afirmar nossa identidade não é postar em portugues na área internacional do forum. É simples: quer falar em portugues, fica no forum brasileiro!

The way for confirm our identity is not posting in portuguese in the international area of the forum. Its simple. You want to talk in portuguese, talk in the brazilian forums!




> Não custa nada eles se esforçarem para entender o nosso português.


se é tão fácil entender outras línguas, então FALE INGLES, que é uma linguagem usada em todo mundo, E NO FORUM INTERNACIONAL. Se é tão fácil entender outras línguas, vai no forum russo conversar com os caras em russo. 

que idade tu tem? 11 anos?

olha que idiotice. Tu acha q os caras tem q se esforçar pra entender portugues. Só q é um fórum internacional. Então os russos, hungaros, chineses... todos tem direito de achar q pessoas de outras nacionalidades tem q se esforçar pra entender a língua deles. Tu acha q um mexicano ou brasileiro tem q se esforçar pra ler posts em chinês ou russo?


if its so easy to understand other languages, than SPEAK ENGLISH, which is a language used all over the world, AND IN THE INTERNATIONAL FORUM. If its so easy to understand other languages, go to the russiam forums to talk in russian with them.

whats your age? 11?

look how idiot. You think other people should make an effort to understand portuguese. But this is an INTERNATIONAL forum. So russians, hungarians, chinese... all have the right to think people from other nationalities should make an effort to understand THEIR language. Do you think a mexican or a brazilian must make an effort to read posts in russian or chinese?


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

^Calm down Aces, he is new in SSC! I think that now that we alert him, he not go make this never more!


----------



## TiagoSS (Jun 29, 2007)

Psychedelic said:


> ^Calm down Aces, he is new in SSC! I think that now that we alert him, he not go make this never more!


^^ 

Thanks Psychedelic.

Me desculpem amigos brasileiros. Não precisam me chamar de idiota, tampouco tentar me desqualificar. Estou falando em português, não pelo simples fato de não dominar o idioma. Domino mais a leitura do que mesmo a escrita. Sejam sensatos. Já disse que neste thread estão participando dois amigos meus americanos, e mais outros amigos destes. Todos falam espanhol e compreendem muito bem o português. E alguém ainda insiste nesta de que eu tenho de fazer um cursinho. No momento não estou nenhum pouco preocupado com o idioma (inglês). Eu sei muito bem o que devo fazer e eleger minhas prioridades. Outrossism, perguntar-me se tenho 11 anos de idade. Isso é no mínimo irônico, mas relevo. Acredito que o adjetivo supra citado caiba mais naquele que assim me chamou. É preciso um mínimo de decência e boa educação, antes mesmo de insultar; de destratar alguém.
Já dei minha contribuição neste thread, e acredito, todos devem ter compeendido. Àquele que sentir-se ofendido pela minha manifestação, em português, que solicite ao moderador para retirarme deste. Obrigado!


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Opening: Brasília, as it is the capital
Final: Sao Paulo, the biggest and cultural as well as economical hub of South America
3-Curitiba
4-Porto Alegre
5-Belo Horizonte
6-Cuiabá
7-Fortaleza
8-Salvador
9-Recife
10-Belém


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Aceshigh in fact many do understand some Portuguese, but that's not the issue here.

Cello1974 don't you think you are *SOMEWHAT* biased, where's Rio? Rio is more famous than the other Brazilian cities put together.


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

PeterGabriel said:


> Aceshigh in fact many do understand some Portuguese, but that's not the issue here.
> 
> Cello1974 don't you think you are *SOMEWHAT* biased, where's Rio? Rio is more famous than the other Brazilian cities put together.


:lol: I just forgot it!!!!  :lol: It wasn't on purpose!!!


----------



## Diego Logon (Jan 16, 2009)

*I vote* _o/

Curitiba
Porto Alegre
Sao Paulo
Rio de Janeiro
Belo Horizonte
Brasilia
Fortaleza
Florianópolis
Salvador
Recife

:banana::banana::banana:

+ 2 cityes 


Goiânia
Manaus


----------



## Diego Logon (Jan 16, 2009)

cello1974 said:


> Opening: Brasília, as it is the capital
> Final: Sao Paulo, the biggest and cultural as well as economical hub of South America
> 3-Curitiba
> 4-Porto Alegre
> ...


Yes Belém,No Rio de Janeiro??

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

cello1974 said:


> Opening: Brasília, as it is the capital
> Final: Sao Paulo, the biggest and cultural as well as economical hub of South America
> 3-Curitiba
> 4-Porto Alegre
> ...


^^
how bout Rio de Janeiro?


----------



## fortcali (Aug 3, 2005)

I don't know Brazil but I think that it have to be the cities:
Rio
Sao Paulo
Brasilia
Porto Alegre
Belo Horizonte
Salvador
Recife
Curitiba
Fortaleza
Manaos
Belem


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=781858


----------

